# Provide your Thoughts on this Composition



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phish is known for being a live band that engages in lengthy improvisational jams. But they also have a very quirky approach to composition.

Please indulge me and provide your thoughts on the following piece:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

A bit stale/boring in the begenning, but breaks into a pleasant jazzy groove after a few minutes. Some decent playing throughout, but overall; nothing to write home about.

V


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Varick said:


> A bit stale/boring in the begenning, but breaks into a pleasant jazzy groove after a few minutes. Some decent playing throughout, but overall; nothing to write home about.
> 
> V


Thanks for taking the time to listen and provide feedback!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Very much in the tradition of cabaret music. With a light jazz-funk undertone.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> Very much in the tradition of cabaret music. With a light jazz-funk undertone.


I looked up Cabaret music and can definitely see what you mean by that comparison.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't like Esther. Phish have made some absolutely awful tracks but they've also made some decent stuff (Tweezer, Chalkdust Torture). As jam bands go I always preferred Widespread Panic. I felt like Phish were often trying to bridge the gap between The Grateful Dead and Zappa but with poorer songwriting skills. Sorry if that sounds harsh.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Merl said:


> I don't like Esther. Phish have made some absolutely awful tracks but they've also made some decent stuff (Tweezer, Chalkdust Torture). As jam bands go I always preferred Widespread Panic. I felt like Phish were often trying to bridge the gap between The Grateful Dead and Zappa but with poorer songwriting skills. Sorry if that sounds harsh.


Interesting you prefer Tweezer and Chalkdust to Esther. I feel they are just being themselves in their songwriting, it feels honest and genuine.

Some tracks I enjoy are:

Rift
Esther
Stash
Foam

to name a few.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

I'm not familiar with this genre, so not sure if my comments are worth anything. But to me, it didn't sound like there was any music at all in the first 90 seconds or so, just some alberti bass. After that I do see some progression, but overall sounded like some generic kids music (I believe that's the technical term ). Overall didn't seem to have any form or structure.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sekhar said:


> I'm not familiar with this genre, so not sure if my comments are worth anything. But to me, it didn't sound like there was any music at all in the first 90 seconds or so, just some alberti bass. After that I do see some progression, but overall sounded like some generic kids music (I believe that's the technical term ). Overall didn't seem to have any form or structure.


You think it sounds generic? That's interesting, perhaps the last word I would use to describe it.


----------

